# Mohs and multiple surg. reduction



## lillydog845 (Jan 30, 2012)

does multiple surgical reduction apply when Mohs surgery and repair are done on the same day, same patient, same practice (tax ID), but different surgeons?  Surgeon A does Mohs and Surgeon B does repair.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 31, 2012)

*Same specialty or different specialty?*

If they are of the same specialty, they are considered one doctor for payment purposes.

If they are of different specialties, there shouldn't be a multiple surgery reduction.  HOWEVER, some payers do not recognize this and will apply the reduction.  

The purpose of the reduction is to account for the fact that a surgeon will not perform separate pre- and post-operative care for the additional procedures performed.  However, if both surgeons will be independently providing pre- and post-op care (for the respective procedures performed), then you should appeal with full documentation (not just op note but clinic/office visits as well).

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## lillydog845 (Jan 31, 2012)

yes, thanks for the responding.  they are both dermatologists.  my doctor isn't too happy though which i can't really blame him since the repair surgeon did the original biopsy (pre and post op care) and referred the pt for Mohs, his repair is reduced for having a lower RVU while the Mohs is allowed at 100%. well, it is what it is.


----------

